# ZVN Properties, Inc.



## dustint3161 (Aug 24, 2012)

Has anyone heard of this company? Website is http://www.zvnproperties.com/ 

SERVICE VENDOR PAYMENT
Securing
Lock Change/Rekey $ 26.00
Padlock $ 20.00
Installation of Lockbox $ 20.00
Fliplocks/Slider Doors $ 8.00
Boarding
Small - Less than 2'x4' $ 32.00
Medium - 2'x4' - 4'x4' $ 48.00
Large - 4'x4' - 4'x8' $ 57.00
Single Slider / Door Opening $ 68.00
Double Slider / French Doors $ 84.00
Garage Overhead Door *BID*
Re-glazing Window (replacing window pane) *BID*
Winterization
Dry Heat - 1 unit $ 60.00
Dry Heat - Additional unit $ 30.00
Wet (steam) Heat - 1 unit $ 90.00
Wet (steam) Heat - Additional unit $ 40.00
Wet (radiant) Heat - 1 unit $ 155.00
Wet (radiant) Heat - Additional unit $ 65.00
De-Winterization Dry Heat $ 60.00
De-Winterization Wet (steam/radiant) $ 75.00
Reduced Pressure Zone Valves *BID*
Winterize Pools, Spas, Hot Tubs *BID*
Debris/Trash Removal/Dumping Fees
Interior/Exterior Debri per Cubic Yard $ 25.00
Large Appliance Removal (per appliance) $ 45.00
Vehicle Removal $ 200.00
Hazard Removal - Paint/Oil/Etc. per gallon $ 7.00
Tire Removal - Per Tire $ 7.00
Interior Cleaning
Initial Cleaning/Maid Service $ 95.00
Recurring Cleaning/Maid Service $ 50.00
Yard Maintenance
Initial Cut 5,001 - 10,000 sf. $ 40.00
Initial Cut 10,001- 15,000 sf. $ 50.00
Initial Cut > 15,000 sf. *BID*
Re-Cut 5,001 - 10,000 sf. $ 40.00
Re-Cut 10,001- 15,000 sf. $ 50.00
Re-Cut > 15,000 sf. *BID*
Shrub Trimming- Front Yard only up to 1cyd. $ 20.00
Pool Securing/Maintenance
Securing In-ground Swimming Pools *BID*
Securing Above Ground Swimming Pools *BID*
Securing Hot Tubs & Spas *BID*
Initial Start Up - Green (Drain, acid wash, refill, start up) $ 450.00

WHITE VAN PRICING – VENDOR COPY
2
Initial Start Up - Non Green (clean skimmer, clean leaves,
etc.)
$ 125.00
Weekly Maintenance (chemicals, clean skimmer, leaves, etc.)
per wk.
$ 16.00
Misc.
Eviction Attendance (per man hour) $ 20.00
Cash for Keys (per man hour) $ 20.00
Snow/Ice Removal (per site/property) $ 30.00
Sump Pump Repair *BID*
Sump Pump Installation (including purchase of Sump Pump)
*BID*
Water Heater/Well/Septic/HVAC Repair *BID*
Pumping Water from Basement *BID*
Water Heater Strapping $ 40.00
CO2 Detectors (per detector) $ 28.00
Smoke Dectors (per detector) $ 24.00
Cap Gas/Water/Plumbing Lines $ 15.00
Cap Wires $ 4.00


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We have done a few jobs a month for them for a couple of years. They called and asked for a favor and we have been working with them ever since. We have no issues with them but our volume is very very low.

They are one of the few regionals that tries very hard to work with their contractors or at least that has been my experience.


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

They don't have much work in our area, but we did one job and they are very prompt in paying.


----------



## TNTPP (Jul 7, 2013)

They contacted me last week about "doing business together". I had them send me a copy of their price sheet. Pretty standard low-ball Regional pricing due to they take a 30% discount on top of the clients 25%. That leaves us contractors only making 52.5%. And clients are asking why they are getting late orders and shoddy quality???


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

They also contacted us. Who do they get their work from?


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Inspection company in my area says they're great and nice to work with. Was trying to convince my company to sign up. The rumor is its a bunch of old LOS employees that didn't like Lps.


----------



## rjmalibo (Feb 14, 2014)

Can confirm that there are a bunch of former LPS employees there. We have done some inspection orders for them, there were no issues, but they are very low volume.


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Hey Craigslist, are you still completing orders for ZVN? They shot me a price list today and it is lower that what is posted above? Any change in their pricing in the past 6 months?


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Lot of former LPS people working for this outfit outta Ohio. Taking nearly 40% off HUD prices. Besides adding an unnecessary layer of bureaucracy, can't really see the benefit...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ADP LLC said:


> Hey Craigslist, are you still completing orders for ZVN? They shot me a price list today and it is lower that what is posted above? Any change in their pricing in the past 6 months?


My relationship with them has cooled some. I knew a guy there and that is why we helped them from time to time. I always got trip charges and additional fees so even though we never made a lot of profit we always made some. 

Honestly their pricing is better than most regionals and they are easy to work with. They pay like clock work. As far as these types of companies go they are as solid as anyone. 

My friend that was there took a job with Safegaurd. I guess it paid more? So now I either refuse the work or they meet my demands for money.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> . . .My friend that was there took a job with Safegaurd. . .


Isn't there a bumper sticker about friends not letting friends work for SG? :whistling2:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> Isn't there a bumper sticker about friends not letting friends work for SG? :whistling2:


 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Isn't there a bumper sticker about friends not letting friends work for SG? :whistling2:


I thought he was pranking me when he told me. Then he asked me to do grass cuts. I laughed so hard.

I question why he went to Safegaurd but he knows more about the situation than I do.


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> My relationship with them has cooled some. I knew a guy there and that is why we helped them from time to time. I always got trip charges and additional fees so even though we never made a lot of profit we always made some.
> 
> Honestly their pricing is better than most regionals and they are easy to work with. They pay like clock work. As far as these types of companies go they are as solid as anyone.
> 
> My friend that was there took a job with Safegaurd. I guess it paid more? So now I either refuse the work or they meet my demands for money.


Appreciate the info.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ADP LLC said:


> Appreciate the info.


I'm not recommending them or any other regional. When they call I rarely say yes and they call less and less. I would rather just work direct for White Van or Carrington Mortgage. That is who they get work from in our area.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Please note the POSITIVE comments above is by a legitimate member with more than one post. Nothing more to see here, please move along.


----------

